# “GeeBee” Tournament live streaming with UK and Ireland boxers



## thynguyen (Apr 8, 2014)

The 33rd International "GeeBee" Amateur Boxing Tournament is held in Helsinki on April 11-13. Over 90 boxers from 14 countries equals three days of knockout streams live to your living rooms at GeeBee - SportTV.fi.

You can watch every single fight live in HD quality, with the following boxers from UK, Ireland and Wales:

Hugn Myers (49 kg)

Ashley Williams (49 kg)

Lisa Whiteside (51 kg)

Lynsey Holdaway (51 kg)

Kurt Walker (56 kg)

Sean McGoldrick (56 kg)

Sean McCom (60 kg)

Natasha Jonas (60 kg)

Joseph Cordina (60 kg)

Rebecca Price (60 kg)

Zack Davies (64 kg)

Michael Nevin (64 kg)

Calum Evans (81 kg)

Stephen Ward (91 kg)

Dean Gardnier (+91kg)

Kody Davies (91 kg)

See also fighters such as the World Champion Zhanibek Alimkhanuly (-75kg) from Kazakhstan and the European Champion Armen Zakarian (-64 kg) from Russia.

Streams are €7 per day or €12 for the three-day event pass (GeeBee-turnaus - SportTV.fi).


----------

